# 1992 Soldano Hot Rod 50 - $1200 in Summerside PEI



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

Cool amp! Too bad so many snakes had to die for it. Belong to anyone here?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Buy now ask later.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That would be a fun impulse buy for me if I was local.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What's the crown logo say? I searched and not one of the google images have it...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

It says Krash Kings. I don’t think it has anything to do with the amp


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> What's the crown logo say? I searched and not one of the google images have it...


Probably what he meant by: _*and a decal which is easily removed.*_ 

I have never seen one up close, so I did not catch this was an owner placed sticker.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

FYI, he's not open to ship.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a fair price for an amp of that calibre.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a 93 hot rod 50 plus in snake skin.. regret selling it


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Look what followed me home today


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

numb41 said:


> Look what followed me home today
> View attachment 379197


Please review the amp!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The schematic:









Power supply








Preamp stage








Mid/Output stages


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Paul. I cracked her open to have a peek. Pretty straight forward. I’ll have her over to Dr. Dan shortly for a checkup.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice! At that price, i wouldve jumped too!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Now that you have the new amp I'd be happy to take the JMP off your hands.


----------

